# What is this?



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

It's one of the native grasses. 

Could be Gama grass... though hard to tell from pic.

http://www.sbs.utexas.edu/bio406d/images/pics/poa/tripsacum_dactyloides.htm


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

I can't really see any detail from the pic. Do you have a closer-up one, or can you crop one of the photos with just the plant tops and email it to me? I have a good Texas wildflower book, but I need more detail.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

What color are the flowers?


----------



## lupester (Mar 12, 2008)

If you click on the photo it will take you to an album....there is another picture. It does not have any flowers....just a Y shaped top with little black pods in the top split pieces. Must be some sort of pollen or nectar because they are working it.

Click on the picture for an enlarged version. 

New Scan of grass:


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Oooh. Now I know what you are talking about. I'll see if I can track down the name of it and post it. It's probably pollen the bees are working. They will do the same with corn when it is in "bloom".


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for the scan. That looks like dallisgrass to me.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

Looks like bahia grass to me.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Here's a couple of links with photos of bahiagrass and dallisgrass:

Due to the "V" shape of the seed head, it's mosre likely bahia.

http://www.ipm.ucdavis.edu/PMG/WEEDS/dallisgrass.html


http://www.thetandd.com/articles/2009/06/21/farm/doc4a3c1d00e7ad5915459316.txt


----------



## lupester (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow you guys are Super Sleuths! It looks like Bahia grass to me. The web page dragonfly referenced has a picture that is exactly what it looks like.


----------



## letsrodeo (Jun 6, 2009)

DRUR said:


> Looks like bahia grass to me.


you are corect sir.:applause::applause::applause:

bein in the horse biz pasture and turff grass is kinda my thing.


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

I have Bahia all over my backyard. I agree, that is Bahia.

Interesting though, I've never seen a bee even land on one. Even when the hives are right there in my yard.


----------

